# Logitech Quickcam quicktime capture-tool?



## famuz (1. September 2007)

Hallo,

wie das Thema schon fast verrät, suche ich zur Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX
ein tool das mir die Möglichkeit gibt, clips als .mov zu capturen.

Freeware wär`mir am liebsten.

Anregungen?


----------

